# Another P20E2 and P20E4 here



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

I actually bought the car recently with the check engine light on (yes I should have had it fixed first) I had a appointment with the dealer to check it but, the morning I was to take it in the check engine light turned off so.. I canceled the appointment thinking it may have fixed itself and, they would likely just say no problem found with no check light on. 
Well.... It's back on today. Onstar told me the car had a p20e2 and p20e4. Basically that means readings between exaust temp sensors 1 and 2, and 2-3 were 36deg F different at cold start (I have a Alldatadiy account) So, both 1 and 3 temp sensors do not agree with temp sensor 2. I'd guess the sensor 2 is faulty (hopefully not wiring)


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Did you buy it new with a CEL light on from the dealership?


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes the CEL was on when I drove it home. Emotion over logic. Logically I should have had them fix it before driving it home. The vehicle has had a history of repairs for CEL mostly O2 sensors but that was fixed. (Likely was leaking intake boot I see a new one on the car)


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

I believe the previous owners got fed up with the car. From carfax it looks like it has had two owners, second had it for only a few months.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> I believe the previous owners got fed up with the car. From carfax it looks like it has had two owners, second had it for only a few months.


What year of CTD and how many miles on car?


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

2014 with 22,000 miles


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> 2014 with 22,000 miles


Well it is under warranty, take to the best Chevrolet dealer in your area.


----------

